# KD RQ Raidfire Spear clone mods



## Old goat (Sep 4, 2011)

I have this light, http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductID=5558
and I am going to buy 2 more and mod them my self or have someone here mod them. If possible, I would like the Cree XM-L 900lm put in them.

Is it possible to buy a drop in unit that will fit the light without too much trouble?

If not, who could I get to do them for me?

Thanks


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Sep 4, 2011)

Send me the parts, pay me enough money, and anything can happen.


----------



## Curt R (Sep 5, 2011)

Why? The Cree XPG at 1.5 Amps of drive and the Cree XML have the
same output within 20 to 30 Lumens of each other. That is within the
output tolerance specs of each LED. You would need different electronics
to use the capacity of the XML and use a single IMR type battery to drive
the system or two 18350 batteries for full output.

The larger size of the XML will give you less throw than the XPG. 

Buying a quality light built for the XML output is by far the best and more
than likely a less expensive way to go.

Curt


----------



## Old goat (Sep 5, 2011)

Curt, thanks for the reply. I am new to modifying flashlights and I am trying to learn. It gets kind of confusing reading and trying to learn. It seems like everybody expects everyone else to have some minimum prior knowledge of the subject. 

Is there a Flashlight Moding For Dummies book available? 

KD says that my light has a XR-E Q5, 230 lm emitter in it that is driven at 1520 mA. Isn’t the XP-G a higher output emitter?

I have a ThruNight Catapult V3 with the XM-L 900 lm. I shoot 100 yard targets, at night at the local range, with my air rifles. I have gun mounts for the Cat and the KD RQ lights. The Cat is a lot bigger, heavier, bulkier and the throw is wider than the RQ. I thought that the RQ would work better for me if I could get output similar to the Catapult as the RQ seems to be a lot more focused at 100 yards. 

The Spear and the KD RQ are known for having a tight beam and good throw. I just need more output. If there is another single 18650 light out there that has a higher output with the tight hotspot at 100 yards, I am unaware of it. 

I know that the emitter, driver and possibly the clicky would have to be changed. I was wondering if there is a drop in unit that a noob could install with out too much trouble.

If no drop ins are available, I still need someone to do the mod for me.


----------



## Curt R (Sep 6, 2011)

What you want is the DEFT

*The NEW DEFT-edc is here!!*
 *
 *​

Curt


----------



## Old goat (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks, Curt. I bought a DEFT edc and It will work great for 100 yard night target shooting. I went by the range tonight just to compair the DEFT to the Catapult. The DEFT has a better throw than my Catapult V3 and also has a brighter hotspot. I am verry impressed with it!

I am going to spend a lot of time here trying to learn how to do my own mods. I still want to up the lumens on the KD RQ. The RQ is not as bright as the DEFT edc and it might have a little wider hotspot. I still would like to see how it would do with more lumen.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Sep 8, 2011)

I once had a spear with a sst-50. The output was awesome, but the throw suffered. I think a XM-L with a 2.8A driver would be awesome in your light. I'd take shao up on his offer


----------

